# Pet Owners Beware.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I noticed over the last couple of days while out walking the dogs that the Pine Processionary catapillars are starting to drop from the trees in their candy floss look alike wrapping, this clump of moving pests are toxic to pets so keep a look out. 
There seem to be more dangling from the Pine trees than last year......


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

can they harm humans too?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

inthepit said:


> can they harm humans too?


Yes, they can shoot their hairs into your eyes and cause major problems. Also just touching them can cause major irritation to the skin.
Avoid them at all costs and keep pets away from them as they can kill dogs or cats if they get them in the mouth.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Beware of Pine Processionary Caterpillars


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Yes, they can shoot their hairs into your eyes and cause major problems. Also just touching them can cause major irritation to the skin.
> Avoid them at all costs and keep pets away from them as they can kill dogs or cats if they get them in the mouth.


Wow, what unbelievable crazy insects these are! Why does everything come with a catch. Anyway Veronica thanks for your informative reply. Any tips on how you avoid them?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

inthepit said:


> Wow, what unbelievable crazy insects these are! Why does everything come with a catch. Anyway Veronica thanks for your informative reply. Any tips on how you avoid them?


yeah, drop a massive stone on 'em.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When the caterpillars appear on the ground they march along in a procession by following the trail of the one in front. I've no idea how the front one knows where it's going and if you interrupt the train in the middle you will get 2 independent trains.

You should get no problem from these unless you actually touch them with bare skin and they'll disappear from sight very quickly. Our dog ignores them but other pets may not so some vigilance needed.

Here is a short video I took:

Caterpillar Procession

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good lord that is a long line of the little blighters.

The forestry have men in space suits going round spraying the nests with something at certain times of the year.
The problem is that unless they are kept under control they can devastate the pine forests.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG!!

Thanx Geraldine- something else for she who has to be obeyed to be aware of!

Thanx Pete for the video

Veronica- just a thought, but wonder if a "collective" sticky for highlighting potential sources of harm to pets (& humans) could be useful?


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> When the caterpillars appear on the ground they march along in a procession by following the trail of the one in front. I've no idea how the front one knows where it's going and if you interrupt the train in the middle you will get 2 independent trains.
> 
> You should get no problem from these unless you actually touch them with bare skin and they'll disappear from sight very quickly. Our dog ignores them but other pets may not so some vigilance needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vid. I guess just running away from them should be okay. Or maybe the best defense is a good offense, i.e. just stomp on them or as was said above just drop a rock on them.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

inthepit said:


> Thanks for the vid. I guess just running away from them should be okay. Or maybe the best defense is a good offense, i.e. just stomp on them or as was said above just drop a rock on them.


As I was gardening today in a Pissouri garden, I never noticed the mature sandy coloured P/P caterpillars on the bottom of the stone wall. By the time I had, I had already put my hand into the cuttings to pick them up....too late.

Immediately I started itching, a rash appeared on all exposed skin, followed by raised lumps, all on my face and neck, the irritation was horrific. I took antihistamine tablets and put antihistamine cream on. Some 9 hours later it is slowly going down, but still some irritation.

These vile caterpillars are very toxic, the range of symptoms received from them is worth reading.

I have just returned from walking the dogs and came across 2 separate clumps of the black wriggling things. The nearest pine tree is a fair distance away too.

I have read somewhere that you can buy an antidote from the pharmacy for dogs, to carry with you, it is 'sticky' somewhere on the Forum from a lady in Portugal.

By the way, I saw my first snake, a black Cyprus Whip, going across the road this week. Early, but looks like they are waking up.....


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

REMEMBER get your pet to the VETS IMMEDIATELY
BUT THE BEST IMMEDIATE TREATMENT is to give your pet a large dose ( one or two antihistamine tablets) together with Prednisolone tablets which you can buy from any Pharmacy here and also if you can get them to drink fresh orange juice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG Geraldine that sounds awful
I know that if a dog gets them in their mouth they can die due to severe swelling in their throats. Rotten horrible beasties


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds to be a terrible experience, glad to hear your O.K.
Maybe you should wear your 'marigolds' in future or maybe watch where you are putting your hands!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> Sounds to be a terrible experience, glad to hear your O.K.
> Maybe you should wear your 'marigolds' in future or maybe watch where you are putting your hands!!!!!!!!


That's been said more than once, believe me. !:nono:


----------

